# Cubway [Win,Mac,Linux,iOS] Elegant Arcade/Puzzle



## armnomads (18. Juli 2016)

*Cubway* ist eine Reise mit einer abstrakten Geschichte vom Lebenszyklus der Wiedergeburt. Führe den Würfel auf dem langen Weg voller Gefahren und Schwierigkeiten und besuche viele interessante und mysteriöse Orte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*iOS App Store:* http://apple.co/2c1GU9e
*Google Play Market:* https://goo.gl/j0pk1R  
*Steam:* http://bit.ly/2bkpzqx 
*Windows Store* release date December *16*

•    55 verschiedene Levels und viele weitere kommende Levels mit Updates
•    mehrere Spielmechaniken
•    elegantes und stilvolles Design
•    viele Hindernisse und einzigartige Animationen
•    erstaunliche Effekte wie Regen, Zeitlupe, Tag- und Nachtwechsel und viele weitere
•    atmosphärische Ambient-Musik vom Komponisten SiJ


Follow Us:
Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/armnomads
Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/armnomads


----------



## armnomads (25. Juli 2016)

Hey there.
Good news, Cubway has landed on iOS this week!! We are proud to know that it got Apple Editors' Choice in 94 countries and was featured in 151 countries.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cubway/id1125336042?mt=8

We are currently in top100 games on Greenlight. The more you upvote, the sooner you will see Cubway live on Steam (Win,Mac,Linux).


----------



## armnomads (27. Juli 2016)

Great News! Valve noticed our game in Greenligt so we will be release Steam version soon.


Also we got featuring in US Store! So you can buy the game with discount - 50%.


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cubway/id1125336042?mt=8


----------



## armnomads (12. August 2016)

Our game Cubway released in Steam today. Download and enjoy. Also we are working on a free update with more levels, 3 difficulties and alternative endings!

Save 10% on Cubway on Steam


----------



## armnomads (15. August 2016)

While we are working on new levels and updates we want to share keys with you for free playing on Steam(Win/Mac/Linux). We will be happy to hear comments and reviews from you:

Save 10% on Cubway on Steam



7I0VA-ELNFZ-RXXJQ 
KHGEI-BABET-B4326


----------



## armnomads (14. September 2016)

Big update is available for Cubway!


Steam - Cubway on Steam
App Store - https://itunes.apple.com/app/cubway/id1125336042?mt=8


New in 1.1:
* 10 new unique levels;
* Gallery;
* Difficulty balance;
* Performance optimization and bug fix;
* Game Center, Achievements, Leaderboard;
* Text Story localized in 8 languages (English, Russian, Spanish, Italian, French, German, Chinese Traditional, Chinese Simplified):


"The road remembers the warmth of the thousands of feet through the path of history. But the inconspicuous stone at the side of the road is far older than all the roads in the world…"


----------



## armnomads (13. Dezember 2016)

Pocket Gamer UK wrote 2 articles about us!


* "The monochromatic puzzler Cubway releases on Android, goes free, and gets a HUGE update"
* "...Very intriguing puzzler, is out now..."


----------

